# Nude Eyeliners for WOC



## Curly1908 (Jan 12, 2013)

What's your fav?


----------



## Copperhead (Sep 27, 2013)

Not exactly sure if this qualifies as a nude eyeliner but I've been wanting to try NYX's Wonder Pencil in either Medium or Dark for my waterline. I've seen tutorials where people have used pencils like MAC's Chromagraphic pencils in the NC/NW shades and I know Rimmel has a pencil or pencils like this as well. I'm going to try NYX's soon.


----------



## sagehen (Sep 27, 2013)

Don't throw stones at me, but could someone tell me what nude eyelner is for?


----------



## Copperhead (Sep 27, 2013)

sagehen said:


> Don't throw stones at me, but could someone tell me what nude eyelner is for?


  It's supposed to make your eyes appear more brighter or bigger I think. Like black or darker colors may tend to 'close' the eyes a bit, or make smaller eyes smaller, lighter colors are said to awaken the eyes. I've seen people apply white eyeliners to the waterline but I think that's a bit too 'stark' imo. At least that's what I think people use them for.


----------



## sagehen (Sep 27, 2013)

Hmm, I am not going out of my way to look for this. As hard as it is to find a good nude lipstick for WOC, I can only imagine how difficult it would be to find a nude eyeliner. Now, that is not to say that if I am in a place that sells NYX I won't check out those wonder pencils you spoke of...IJS.  Thanks Copperhead. I have wondered this for the longest.


----------



## Copperhead (Sep 27, 2013)

sagehen said:


> Thanks Copperhead. I have wondered this for the longest.


  LOL sagehen! You're welcome. Cherryculture is having a 40% off sale until either tomorrow or Monday and I've been thinking about ordering maybe the Medium and Dark NYX Wonder Pencils from there. It's $4.50 over there so 40% off would make them super cheap (as if they weren't already). I'm going to go try to find some more reviews on them before I decide.


----------



## kimbunney (Sep 27, 2013)

I don't like the NYX one for the waterline the pencil is too hard. Rimmel is the way to go for drugstore.


----------



## Copperhead (Sep 27, 2013)

kimbunney said:


> I don't like the NYX one for the waterline the pencil is too hard. Rimmel is the way to go for drugstore.


  Oh no, it's too hard? What did you think of the shade of the NYX one you tried? Does Rimmel only have 1 or more than 1 nude pencil? NYX's is probably hard because they say it can also be used for spot concealing and lip lining (one blogger said to make colors pop more).


----------



## shontay07108 (Sep 27, 2013)

Smashbox eyeliner. I think the shade is called Nude. Outside of that liner, I have no use for Smashbox.


----------



## afulton (Dec 11, 2013)

I have one of the chromographic pencils from MAC but I like Rimmel's Nude liner best.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Dec 11, 2013)

I have the Wonder Pencil in Medium and would love to get my hands on the  Deep. Honestly I have yet to try it on my waterline. Currently I have the Rimmel pencil and that's what I reach for.


----------



## trina11225 (Dec 11, 2013)

i use a peach eyeliner from inglot, it is also dual they told me, for eyes or lips. Really, great natural look for woc.


----------

